# BRS 4 stage RO-DI system



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey GTAA

Got a quick questions for you guys. I am pretty sure Sig or Alt or Crayon will reply first.

What are your reviews on the BRS 4 stage RO-DI system?

Good or Bad things.

It is the 75 gpd one. It is about 6 to 8 months old.

It retails for $149.99 on BRS and someone is selling it to me for $100.

Good deal or no....

Thanks


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

Cichlidrookie said:


> Hey GTAA
> 
> Got a quick questions for you guys. I am pretty sure Sig or Alt or Crayon will reply first.
> 
> ...


I have the exact same one with inline TDS and pressure gague. It's a good unit, a little slow but it's only 75gpd. A brs water saver kit would be a wise investment too but otherwise no complaints. Making water takes long (about 5hrs for 10gals) so I just hooked up a 50 gallon drum with the auto shut off.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Cichlidrookie said:


> Hey GTAA
> 
> Got a quick questions for you guys. I am pretty sure Sig or Alt or Crayon will reply first.
> 
> ...


Why you compare with BRS - 149 US will be much more today.

100 is good, until all filters are new. Just to replace prefilter swill cost you around 20
membrane ~ 60
DI resin another 20

here you get, brand new

http://www.maxwaterflow.com/Aquarium-RODI-Systems_c_133.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

looks like the system from BRS for 149.99 doesn't come with a tds meter or even a pressure gauge, id pass.


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

*Max Water*

The one she is selling has a TDS meter, pressure gauge n flush kit.

I actually just checked it again and it is $199.99 US.

Another question are all filters/membrane/DI resin universal?

Or can I only use BRS Brand stuff??

Hey Sig

Thanks for the link. Quick question??

I clicked on the link and there r lots to choose from.

Is there a specific one you can recommend?

Is this one a good choice??

http://www.maxwaterflow.com/6-stage...hydroponics-reverse-osmosis-system_p_850.html

It is the 6 stage 100 gpd 0 ppm reef one.

Thanks again everyone for your help. 
Man just thinking of a salt tank is HARD Work. But it is really FUN.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

This unit is good for the price
we are looking for 000 TDS for out needs. In my opinion more stages is just waste of money on filters replacement. you will get 000 with 4 stages or with 10 stages.
Pressure gauge is nice to have, but mostly it is useless. The quality of the water will show you when to replace membrane or DI resin

I just got from them 75G unit below, when it was around $137, but at the moment I need to replace DI resin this unit will be converted to 4 stages
These guys are also on ebay with free shipping and they always rotate units on sale.
The TDS meter you can get on ebay, but it will take time to get delivered. This is the same, which sold in Toronto for 30+
All filters, DI resin, membrane compatible with standard units. If you live in old house whit the low water pressure, I would also recommend to get booster pump form them

http://www.maxwaterflow.com/5-stage...e-osmosis-system-float-valve-ro-di_p_396.html

http://stores.ebay.ca/MAX-WATER-FLO...85057016&_sid=229708516&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Water-Qualit...340?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e8d34d374

*P.S. I do not work for Max water, nor on commission*

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## FrankS (Dec 11, 2013)

I have the BRS and have been using it since March. I bought it new from BRS...so your price is good. I agree with Flexin5..it seems slow but whose in a rush anyways! I did the same thing and just run it with the auto shutoff. Good unit.


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

if the brs system has the pressure gauge n the tds meter id grab it, $100 is good if its in decent shape n not too old.
i had my system at my sisters originally and pressure was showing just under 60psi but when i brought it to my place the needle was buried well over 100psi which caused a leak, turned out one of the lines wasnt in all the way, and i just turn my tap down a little to turn the pressure down under 100psi. the gauge also helps monitor when cartridges are getting plugged.
the backflush is also great to have, it helps membrane and di last longer and the tds meter before and after the di lets u know how long to backflush the membrane for.
if you dont end up buying it let me know ill take it.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Just an FYI but the pressure guage is a very important part of any RODI system. Besides telling you just what the water pressure is, when you notice a drop in pressure after using it for x many months it is an indication that your sediment and carbon cartridge are getting clogged. Replacing these two filters more often will prolong the life of your DI cartridge and RO Membrane. I've replaced the DI cartirdge once and still using the same RO membrane for 2 years with regular changes of just my carbon and sediment and still making 0 TDS.


----------



## Curtis22 (Dec 11, 2014)

I would order the aquarium RODI unit from Aquasafe.ca. hands down 

This is just my opinion, but there is no better company you can rely on or better price you can pay for such a great unit.

- The quality cannot be beat.
- There are a number of add ons if you want a pressure gauge or booster pump because your house does not supply enough pressure. (you should not need either. You know when your membrane needs to be replaced by disconnecting the flow before the RESIN and measuring the flow from the membrane)
- Trust me you are going to need to order more from them. You will see they offer great deals on nearly every holiday possible for great savings. Get the Box of replacement filters, you will want to change them every 1-3 months depending on your use. If you dont change them you will still get clean water but you will want to puke when you do change them! So i got used to cleaning often since i also drink from the unit.
- Their resin beads are drinking safe! like no other company or resin beads. 
- You get a free TDS meter worth 30 bucks when you order.
- Super Fast Shipping, and they will answer any questions you have like online with a chat on their website or you can call them free.
- You should qualify for free shipping !!

Either way you go, im sure you will be happy, i just think its most important to have access to replacement filters and customer service. If you want to order stuff from BRS vs AquaSafe its your choice but for a RODI unit i would choose Aquasafe as they specialize in this department.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Curtis22 said:


> I would order the aquarium RODI unit from Aquasafe.ca. hands down
> 
> This is just my opinion, but there is no better company you can rely on or better price you can pay for such a great unit.
> 
> ...


Do you work for this company or have some affiliation with them?


----------



## Curtis22 (Dec 11, 2014)

hey no i dont, i just vouch for them.... the unit made me realize after a long time of its use just how good it actually is. Ive never been happier with their unit, i know many people who swear by them. Ive used mine 3 years now with no issues. Every part is available on their website for cheap if anything does happen to crack or fall or break on you. Its really quality unit, its pretty big, its heavy and heavy duty plastics. I dunno, i just want you to be as happy as me with my unit and its cost and ease of shipping. Just checkout their website for all prices and PM me if you want to come by and see my system at all or the TDS meter it comes with or if you want to see how its setup or works.

I also forgot to mention you can buy a hookup for your sink with a switch/lever on it so you do not need to tap into any water lines ! Its a must and like 5 bucks or something.

Here is a before and after photo of the 3 filters that are changed monthly on my unit, you can see their quality and how gross water is in Toronto.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

reef supplies.ca or goreef.ca


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

RO units are one of the things that are all the same... Whats different? The quality of the filters.

I am using a 5 stage BRS, got it for a price I couldn't turn down.

Back flush is very important, and can be added for about $20 from parts at the home depot. It clears the RO membrane, prolonging its life.

My unit has dual Di. Not something I would have gone out of my way for, but it came with it! 

Pressure gauge is important. The RO membrane is designed to work at a certain pressure. Too much, or too little, and you are wasting water (and enough goes down the drain already) 75 gallons is, if I recall, best for good:bad ratio.

Some units don't come with decent flow restrictor. Again, easy to add on, or upgrade. 

Also agree, changing out $20 in prefilters regularly (as pressure indicates) is a good way to prolong the membrane, and DI filters.

So, buy the unit where ever you can get a good price, and on the next filter swap, put in good ones.


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

*Got it*

So I got the BRS 4 Stage Value Plus RO/DI system. I think it was a good deal. It only cost $100 used from a kijiji seller. She said it was only 6 months old.

The RO/DI looks good. Have not tested it yet but I will hopefully be able to tell once I see the pressure gauge.

It also has a flush kit and a TDS METER.

If and when I have to get filter I will get the from aquatic kingdom in Mississauga. The prices there seem pretty good. Nothing like canada corals Boxing Day sale. Everything 4 parts for $35 like Alt mentioned in another thread.

Thanks everyone for your help.


----------

